

How to Grab an Expiring Domain Name - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/how-to-grab-an-expiring-domain-name/

======
hoodoof
I did this and it worked really well. Got the name I was after.

~~~
mcyger
Great to hear, hoodoof! :)

~~~
hoodoof
I used snapnames.com

Recommended.

